# Looking for a HK P30 ???



## JM88 (Mar 17, 2009)

Just a heads up to those seeking a P30 - Two in stock 

Some Business,
Some Town, Some State
1-800-IMA-DOLT

ask for Banned


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Are you frickin' kidding me?!?! PAYING sponsors get to advertise. :smt076

Bye bye!


----------

